# Myrtle Beach, SC



## Captain Pickle (Sep 3, 2011)

Pirateland at Myrtle Beach is the place to stay! We enjoyed it so much! There is plenty to do right there inside the facility without ever leaving the property! It is south and close to downtown, the airport, and Broadway at the Beach. Great family camping and fun!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 3, 2011)

Did that area suffer from the recent storm IRENE?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

so far tex ,, they said they did not ,, i called about a spot on the beach for labor day weekend ,, ,, and they have none ,, all reserved ,, yea a few inland spots ,, but none sea side


----------



## Triple E (Sep 4, 2011)

Goodness Rod that would be terible if you had to start going to California for a beach.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 5, 2011)

the beach escape beening damaged, just wind, rain,alot, and some trees down and a little power outages


----------

